# Steering wheel wobble.



## UNIT 6639 (Sep 28, 2005)

When driving at high speeds and braking to stop steering wheel goes crazy. Any opinions. i think it may be the rotors or I need an alignment. I know for a fact that I need an alignment from hitting potholes with low pro tires. Thanks for replies.


----------



## rowdy-GTi (Jul 3, 2005)

UNIT 6639 said:


> When driving at high speeds and braking to stop steering wheel goes crazy. Any opinions. i think it may be the rotors or I need an alignment. I know for a fact that I need an alignment from hitting potholes with low pro tires. Thanks for replies.


Front wheel balance and new front discs.......sorry rotors!  

Uneven tire inflation and knackered tires and over/under tightened wheel nuts can also have a part to play in wobble at speed.


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

You need to get your rotors turned. That will take the vibration away.

It would probably help to get an alignment done as well depending on how old your car is and when it had an alignment last.


----------



## UNIT 6639 (Sep 28, 2005)

Mark said:


> You need to get your rotors turned. That will take the vibration away.
> 
> It would probably help to get an alignment done as well depending on how old your car is and when it had an alignment last.


Bought it in Feb of 04.


----------

